# Coke, Pepsi



## DouglasNA (Jul 12, 2013)

hey

I have had nervus as long as I can remember and the nerves made me shy and scared because I was getting nervous all the time then that led to low self-asteam and so and now I am depressed I don't have depression my life sucks if anyone was me they would be depressed

but for sum reason I can't remember why I stopped having Coke and Pepis for about 6 months lost 40kg and I was eating heathy and I had not left home in about 9 months and I went up the street for sum reason but I did not have nerves it was od i use to get nervous if I so much as looked at someone but now no nerves

and I know what your thinking you lost 40kg and got a confidence boost and that = less nerves wrong I am still fat 115kg so yea weeks of little to no nervs

then I ended up going to a party and had coke to drink all was fine but the next day pow was back to being scared and nervous stayed that way for like a week then back to little to no nerves then about a month later was like what the hell try sum Pepis same **** if I drink coke or pepis I get nervous for days 

so if your anything like me I use to drink 1 or 2 liters of coke a day


so if you drink pepis or coffe or red bull or V or Coke try going a few months with out drinking any and see if you feel better my life still ****ed but at lest I am not nervus lol a cace of too little to late but it may help sumone out there

all so if you addicted to coke and stuff like i was you will get really sleepy for like a week or 2 as your boddy adjusts to not getting the coke its use to


so yea if you get nerves give it a try you have nothing to lose and if it dont help you at lest you saved some money by not buying coke lol


drinks I drink now is bottled water and lemonade and froot joyce


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I grew up with pepsi, but like pepsi max and diet coke now. I do want to cut it out, since it goes against my "healthier lifestyle", but when I work lots of hours I need something to get me moving. Glad you had success and lost so much weight.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

Drink coffee instead.


----------



## ganges (Jan 29, 2014)

Sainsbury's basic cola.


----------



## dietcokeaddicted (Sep 22, 2012)

It'd be interesting to find out if you reaction is psychological or physical. Though coke and pepsi are filled with all types of unhealthy chemicals, I assume it's psychological and you're "afraid" of it because you link it to weight gain and lower self esteem.

I'm fat and drink lots of diet coke. I'm addicted to food too. I'm trying to get rid of my addictions and lose weight. I decided to get rid of my food addiction first, because I really need to lose weight (I weight 123 kg, and my maximum weight was 127 kg [I weighed 86kg 18 months ago]). I mean, diet coke, despite having no calories, still can lead to weight gain because it affects insulin. However, I think at this moment it's more important for me to quit binge eating, because, by now, giving up both of my addictions would be too much of a pain, and it wouldn't work, as well.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

It probably has something to do with the insane amount of salt in those drinks. The other chemicals, aspartame in particular is said to be a mild toxin.

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...e-most-dangerous-substance-added-to-food.aspx



> Aspartate and glutamate act as neurotransmitters in the brain by facilitating the transmission of information from neuron to neuron. Too much aspartate or glutamate in the brain kills certain neurons by allowing the influx of too much calcium into the cells. This influx triggers excessive amounts of free radicals, which kill the cells. The neural cell damage that can be caused by excessive aspartate and glutamate is why they are referred to as "excitotoxins." They "excite" or stimulate the neural cells to death.


Anyways, yeah, years ago I used to drink it alot, and now, if I drink a soda, I drink a sugar soda, and consider it a treat along the lines of alcohol. If you put a tooth in either diet soda or sugar soda, it will dissolve the tooth. Personally I think that's why diet coke was so popular with me, as it probably was toxic enough to clean my system. Only speculating.

So there are probably goods and bads, anything in excess though, is yeah, excess.


----------



## Confused92 (Feb 4, 2011)

Usually I stay away from Coke or Pepsi, but once in a while I drink a glass, no big deal.


----------



## DouglasNA (Jul 12, 2013)

dietcokeaddicted said:


> It'd be interesting to find out if you reaction is psychological or physical. Though coke and pepsi are filled with all types of unhealthy chemicals, I assume it's psychological and you're "afraid" of it because you link it to weight gain and lower self esteem.
> 
> I'm fat and drink lots of diet coke. I'm addicted to food too. I'm trying to get rid of my addictions and lose weight. I decided to get rid of my food addiction first, because I really need to lose weight (I weight 123 kg, and my maximum weight was 127 kg [I weighed 86kg 18 months ago]). I mean, diet coke, despite having no calories, still can lead to weight gain because it affects insulin. However, I think at this moment it's more important for me to quit binge eating, because, by now, giving up both of my addictions would be too much of a pain, and it wouldn't work, as well.


its physical now days if I drink it I get nervs and I know there not related to me being scared or worryed about anything and I just wait for it to pass and it dose

simmerly to when I use to take loads of valem and stopped would end up feeling nervus and a bit shakey

but yea work on food then cut out coke I was same as you not going to give up food and drink hell no but after i got use to eating less I just swapped my drinks around and no one can tell you when your raddy to give up a support thing eg food or smoking or drugs you need to stop because you want to

But i would recommend trying to give up coke or pepsi may not work for you as it seems to be for me but if 100 ppl try it and if it only works on 1 other person then thats good I guess I just wish I found this out sooner when it could have saved my life


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

recently I started drinking RC cola,, not sure y,,, 

My Father never let me drink coke...


----------

